
Finally .. My Face Is Out in the Open - westi
https://mosuleye.wordpress.com/2017/12/08/finally-my-face-is-out-in-the-open/
======
ameister14
This is an incredibly brave man, documenting and exposing some of the worst of
humanity.

------
dplgk
Without context, I have no idea of the significance of this or its relation to
HN.

------
acjohnson55
Sounds really interesting. I'll have to find some more info on this guy.

~~~
ameister14
This gives more background:
[https://apnews.com/cdc0567f7bf34958b914b15869392a84/Trust-
no...](https://apnews.com/cdc0567f7bf34958b914b15869392a84/Trust-no-
one:-Scholar-risked-all-to-document-Islamic-State)

